# Oliva V ****!!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Got my order from Reverend Mike at Chesapeake Cigars today and I could not be happier! He had a great price, free ashtray and a $.01 Don Kiki 3 cigar sampler.

I also decided to have some fun w/pics of some 'little friends' enjoying the V's!:lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice Oliva's!!! Never had those Don Kiki's, but I had the Don KiKi Brown...not a bad stick.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mhlatke is into that kinky reptile thing! Great pics!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet pick up....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Nice looking sticks.:dribble: Enjoy!! Oh and great pics.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dinosaurs aren't supposed to smoke.:brick::lol::brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O no Godzilla!!!!is stealing your smokes


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looken good - great cigars -


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup!!! You might want to tell Godzilla, Gamera and son of Godzilla to stay away from your smokes. Those V's are hard to come by. Give them a Cremosa or something.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great haul,love the pic's!*


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice pickup!!! You might want to tell Godzilla, Gamera and son of Godzilla to stay away from your smokes. Those V's are hard to come by. Give them a Cremosa or something.


Good advice - I think I have a Thompson Iguana that would be the perfect stick for them!:lol:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

It's Min-na.. The son of Godzilla!!

Dem monsters don't need to be smokin!!

Especially Godzilla and Gamera.. They burn everything they breathe on..!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh yes, got me a box of Vs a couple weeks ago too, nice freaking smoke!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Torpedo V's!! One of my favorites. Love all V's but the Torpedo is on top!!


----------

